# Anybody using Mozilla??



## dkicklig (Aug 2, 2004)

What do you think of it? Is it worth dumping IE?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm using Opera for features, security and speed over IE. Another good choice for features is MYIE2. It is free and is on IE's base, but has tabs, autologons, etc.


----------



## Cacklewack (Aug 2, 2004)

I swear by Mozilla Firefox. There's mozilla with the full features including email, etc, and then there's Mozilla Firefox which is very very fast. At my company we have been switching most users to Firefox due to it's speed, reliability, and built-in features. 

Matt


----------



## dado6 (Aug 2, 2004)

Firefox is the fastest browser I have yet used. However this site is slow on all my browsers. 

BTW I am using a Mac, so your mileage may vary. That said, all browsers I use except Netscape give me faster page loading on my Mac (1GHz, 777 meg RAM on a cable modem) than any Windows computer I have ever used (fastest was 1.2 GHz on a DS3 LAN).

Rob


----------



## daveb (Aug 2, 2004)

I am currently using Mozilla Firefox, it's great. I refuse to use any other browsers. I highly recommend it for it's tabbed browsing, security, popup blocking and standards compliance. 

I switched from IE years ago and haven't had a problem since. in my opinion it's certainly worth dumping IE for but not everyone would agree.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 2, 2004)

Mozilla all the way. IE are just a couple of vowels to me once again.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Aug 2, 2004)

Mozilla Firefox is where it's at. I have it on my personal computer (which is upstairs, not connected) and I put it on mom's a week or so ago.

It has a Google bar (you have to download one for IE, and some glitch always makes it disappear), a built in pop-up stopper, and it's not a spyware magnet like IE.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 3, 2004)

*Mozilla or Opera?*

I am a huge Firefox fan, and have been using Mozilla for a couple years now due to the increased speed, tabs, security, etc. But, I know that Opera is built with Mozilla as a base, so I was wondering if there was an advantage to using Opera over against Firefox?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 3, 2004)

For the Mozilla users, what is the difference between Firefox and Thunderbird?


----------



## Saiph (Aug 3, 2004)

I think (could be wrong though) Thunderbird is merely an email client.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 4, 2004)

I dunno the difference but I enjoy Firefox as well.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 4, 2004)

The speed is not a huge issue for me. I like the tabbed browsing and auto login features


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 4, 2004)

No idea why FF would ever be slower than IE!

Tabbed browsing rules! How IE has yet to impliment this is beyond me.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Aug 4, 2004)

[quote:62b29ae3f2="fredtgreco"]The speed is not a huge issue for me. I like the tabbed browsing and auto login features[/quote:62b29ae3f2]

Fred, 

Thunderbird is an email client, probably better compared to Microsoft Outlook or Eudora. I can only imagine that it would have better features, more efficient operations, and more icing on a great cake than Outlook.

It's worth a try.


----------



## Cacklewack (Aug 4, 2004)

[quote:a97175864b="joshua"]I tried Firefox and it's still slower than IE for me.[/quote:a97175864b]

Slower in what respect? Opening of pages? Or launching the browser itself?

Matt


----------



## Cacklewack (Aug 4, 2004)

[quote:f5b2612584="joshua"][quote:f5b2612584="Cacklewack"][quote:f5b2612584="joshua"]I tried Firefox and it's still slower than IE for me.[/quote:f5b2612584]

Slower in what respect? Opening of pages? Or launching the browser itself?

Matt[/quote:f5b2612584]

Opening and loading of pages.[/quote:f5b2612584]

You may be noticing a difference in speed because the pages you frequent are already cached in IE, but you haven't been to them using Firefox. Try it out a bit more. I've never heard of anyone having any sort of speed reductions using Firefox. 

Matt


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 4, 2004)

Anybody here actually used Thunderbird?

Has someone who has used Opera also used Foxfire? What are the differences?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 26, 2004)

I have just made the switch to Firefox. Now I have used all the major browsers (I think), and I rate them (and use them) in this order:



[*:d9f7f3de5f]Firefox
[*:d9f7f3de5f]Opera
[*:d9f7f3de5f]MyIE2
[*:d9f7f3de5f]IE[/list:d9f7f3de5f]

I will start a couple of threads here in the next week or so with the Extensions, add-ons, etc that I use for Firefox, and some of the settings for Opera in case someone wants to try them. Firefox won me over because it is the best to use with bb Boards. Opera has trouble with BBCode, but Firefox has an extension that inserts the code by a right click!


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 26, 2004)

[quote:1facc15d26="joshua"]I dunno what's wrong, but Firefox (anything from Mozilla) is just a slower browser for me. Also, I like IE, because one can type in a favorite place name (In the address bar), instead of having to click on the favorite place, or type in the whole site. I'm just lazy, I guess.[/quote:1facc15d26]

Josh,

Every browser does the latter, just depending on your history settings.

I will also post some tweak sites that may speed FF up.


----------



## dkicklig (Aug 26, 2004)

I've been using Mozilla at home for 2 weeks and I'm loving every minute of it!! I wish my employer would switch to it.


----------

